# Ar 15



## Timbo 66 (Mar 3, 2009)

Im looking to purchase a AR 15 soon,  pro's and con's on make,  Should I buy a striped down and add to it? or buy with extras? Thanks


----------



## doublelungdriller (Mar 3, 2009)

I need to get one also. Heck we all do. 
It won't be much longer and you won't be able to


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 4, 2009)

Search the gunsmithing forums...there is lots of info in those forums on the evil black guns.


----------



## StikR (Apr 20, 2009)

Get a NIB Colt 6920 for around $1600 if you can spend that much.  Cream of the crop without getting into crazy money


----------



## NwRedFisher (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a Bushmaster and very pleased with it $1150.


----------



## warrior45 (May 8, 2009)

I recommend building if you can. As far as makes etc....All CO's typically use the same manufactures as far as lowers/BBL's etc go. I am not at all a know it all...I learn from others and love my EBR's just as much as my 1911's.

Only reason I mention building is you get what you want. Takes a little more time, but its rewarding when you sight her in and she is dead on.

Whatever you choose have fun with it.

If you ever have any questions shoot me an email and I will do what I can to help out.

Best

W45


----------



## Rednec (May 11, 2009)

I have a stock pre ban Colt & cant decide which upgrades to make,
trigger/laser/etc?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 11, 2009)

All barrels are not created equal.


----------



## clown714 (May 11, 2009)

check out www.ar15.com

more info than you can shake a barrel at

clown


----------



## Craig Knight (May 11, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> All barrels are not created equal.


AMEN !!
and uppers and lowers are NOT created equal. I like my Colt and DPMS, just traded off the most accurate one that I owned it was a Double Star lower with a DPMS Sweet 16 upper with stainless bull barrrel. Time to start tweaking the other 2 now.


----------



## warrior45 (May 11, 2009)

If it was my post you are talking about. I only mentioned that the lower's etc are typically manufactured by a hand full of companies. Now as far as LPK's/Two Stage triggers etc thats a diff. story.


----------



## cmcstotts (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a bush master I paid $800 dollars.  I have taken it to Wy two times prarie dog hunting and have no problems.  I was making shots out to 500 yards consistenly.  Each hunt I put roughly 1,000 rounds through gun no problems.  I cleaned gun at the end of each days hunt.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 17, 2009)

Only about 1K rounds through it so far but I'm very pleased with my Stag Model 2.  $800 when I bought it last October.  Only upgrades were a scope, Red Dot, and a forward grip.  Wouldn't mind getting a 24" target grade barrel and a better trigger group.  They can be addicting.


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Jun 17, 2009)

i have a colt ar and love it. it is just something to throw money at but you cant take it with you when you die.


----------

